# Plastic on bottome of Plow



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have noticed discussions on plowing over lawns and gravel drives and all the problems. Ten plus years ago I had no problem as living in the country I plowed the snow across the road and cleaned the road. A fellow built a new house across the street and put his driveway across from mine. Now I had to plow across my lawn to store snow. 

At that time I work for the local Natural Gas co. in construction . The forman of our outside contractor was also a farmer. He used to use a piece of steal pipe with ends welded on it and holes for the back hoe bucket teeth to go in. After digging a hole in a yard, he would seperate the sod, top soil, and the sand or clay. He used the side of the bucket on back fill and then put the pipe on the teeth and pull in the top dirt and sod. He said he used the 3" gas line Plastic pipe on his snow plow and removed the shoes. Said it worked great, grass just pops up and no gravel piles at the end of his drives in the spring.

So we would take old main out after relocation and save the pipe. We would cut a goove thru the length of the pipe using a screw driveer to hold the cut open so not the pinch the hand saw blade. A small V cut on each end make it easier to get started on the cutting blade. The pipe is Black) Hi density pla pipe and it joined together only by heat fusion no chemicals or glues affect it (may take the shine off). It is not effected by cold and will not crack. It will ware on the bottom but I get about 3 years before replacing. Many Gas Co are now using yellow medium density pipe - works ok does not last as long. Even if you can buy some - try for straigh lengths as aposed to coyled (try to straighten 3" coyle!)


Found that 2" works for mower and quad blades while 3" works best for truck plows. I got some 4" for a guy to use on his loader (lost of down pressure here). The welder made some nice hold on brackets by placing two 8"- 3/4" nipples welded on a piece of flat stock. Flat stock goes against the sides of the plow and nipples are welded so they fit in the gapes on both sided the the cutter blade and the 3" pipe. Pipe goes on tight but does loosen as cut opens and the up lifting blade will try to pull pla. off. Try to makeyour mounting system easy so you can lift blade and step plac off any time you want to cut. Here in Michigan, I plow into Feb. or until ground freezes (no shoes on plow - they a still new on the shelf 12 years)

With the pla pipe what ever is high controls the plow. I plowed a walk way acroos my folks yard as my kids used the path. Well we get a lot of snow soo I tried to keep it wide so when it drifted I would not get stuck (had to plow slow as to not ruin the lawn). With the Plastic I could zoom across (no damage) and throw the snow. A fried saw my plow and he plows for hire. He said he could plow faster get more done and not have damages.

Getting pipe - try the guys who install the mains or are l relocating plastic main for highway or large construction projects. They have to get rid of the old pipe and pay someone to haul it away. The smell of the old pipe does not last long and all you need is a good hand saw or better cordless sawsall. Some wholesale pipe suppliers sell the same quality pipe (NOT cirtified for GAS and unmarked sometimes at half the price come in 30' length)


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do you mean the thick wall orange stuff or plastic liner?


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

So is this a story or was there a question somewhere in there?


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

The orange pipe is used buy the phone or cable companies. I have no knowledge of the pipe. The Gas line Plastic pipe is Black - High density or yellow - Medium density. I believe the company we used to get it from Was Driscol Brand. The pipe is 1/4" thick and using heat fussion to join it together. It is soft and can take the abuse of cold weather. Never had a piece break, it just wares out after years. Faster if used on hard surfaces. Tom.


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

To: Under Estimated

No question - its a story about using old gas line pla on the bottom of a snow blade. It has worked for many of us and offered as an idea, Helps plowing on grass and gravel without damages. .Tom


----------

